# Novak Velocity or Orion Vortex???



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

What's the difference beteen the 2? I know what Novak's specs are but orions are not posted. Is it a Novak motor with balck label/anodizing or is it really different?


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

I do not know the differences but they are not the same motors.
Butch


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

The Orion Vortex and Peak Performance Vantage Motors are the same, which are both simlar to the Novak Series in construction. I believe Orion and Vantage come with bonded rotors, not sintered.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I forgot to mention that SpeedPassion has entered the brushless motor race with a Novak Clone.

The only trend that I see is that, the can machining and windings specs for the motors are by brand. The rotors and hall-effect sensor board are being outsourced to a third party overseas. I would have to assume that all the major players in the sensored B/L are using the same source for the rotors and hall-efffect sensor so the difference in each motor will be how well they wind and the timing in each one. I know SpeedPassion is saying their 13.5 is faster than Novaks on RPM, I do not know the output in watts or other factual data.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

trailranger said:


> I forgot to mention that SpeedPassion has entered the brushless motor race with a Novak Clone.
> 
> The only trend that I see is that, the can machining and windings specs for the motors are by brand. The rotors and hall-effect sensor board are being outsourced to a third party overseas. I would have to assume that all the major players in the sensored B/L are using the same source for the rotors and hall-efffect sensor so the difference in each motor will be how well they wind and the timing in each one. I know SpeedPassion is saying their 13.5 is faster than Novaks on RPM, I do not know the output in watts or other factual data.


Most of the "clones" that we have seen so far are being made by Feigao. The entire motor is made in China. They allow a certain degree of customization if you order large enough quantities.

Feigao Motors


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

My first B/L was a feigao, I was impressed on how much wiring they "pressed" into the can and the motors performance. It was a sealed type motor and I do not recommend that type for racing. It is hard to tech and maintain.

I am glad that Novak developed the rebuildible motor. Every racer needs to beable to inspect their motor and replace over heated rotors and bearings. I am really gald that Novak changed from the though hole solder points on motors to the solder tabs.

The one thing that needs to be addressed on NOVAK motors is the sensor wires and heat sink. The ability to change the length with a modular plug. It would not be fun to ruin a wire in a wreck and have to toss a $100 motor.

It would be wise for novak to make a "mohawk" style heat sink with different arcs to accomendate cars like the Xray, Cyclone, RDX. I would think a heat sink in the 90 degree arc would be about right for my XRAY T2 and allow better airflow than the radial spiked fins.

To so answer the question, any of the clone motors would work on functionality and perfromance, but the NOVAK would be my first pick until more performance options and testings comes out.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Novak Two for the answer. I have been using the 3.5, 5.5 and 10.5 with my GTB's. I still have the original SS speedo (not plus) and 5800 motor from 2003 in use.

Trailranger, there are pro and cons to a modular plug for the motor. It would be nice to change the length of the sensor harness. But that is one more place that the motor could come unplugged during a race and cause problems. I have had the 3 wire harness come out of my SS speedo in a pan car and it didn't hit anything.


----------

